# Pay Attention when you buy gas!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Friends, please pay attention at gas stations!! They have now started charging extra for credit card purchases. They have always done this for desiel, but now Chevron is doing it for gas as well. The price on the sign today says $3.299/gal, but the price I paid this morning for swiping my card, which it automatically ran as credit not giving me the option after swiping to do debit, was an extra 6c/gal. $3.359. SO WATCH What you're doing! Pay with CASH, or be bent over buy our greedy government that much more when you buy gas............. And as always, VOTE REPUBLICAN! And we wont have this problem anymore.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Jon. I knew the truck stops did that, but didn't know others had started too. I'll have to watch for it. And I do vote Republican, for whatever good it does. Lol. My vote hasn't mattered in the part few elections. 

----that is all---


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

A lot of our gas stations around here are doing that. One station I pass often, I think it's Exxon if I remember right, charges $.20 MORE if you pay with a credit card. It's really sly how they advertise too because the biggest price on top is the CASH price and you have to look closely to see the credit card price. I don't patronize those places personally because I think it's ludicrous.

Republican FTW.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The truck stops and a few stations I pass on my daily commute do that as well. Fortunately theres a family owned Exxon down the street from me that always has cheaper diesel than anybody else and they dont mark up for card users. Raceway hasn't started doing it yet either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it sucks.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Several stations down here have done that for a long time. Two of the counties have instituted laws on their signage, basically mandating that they post it more clearly.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Im glad our kieths down here is family owned and usually has the cheapest gas and diesel prices ....


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

it was as high as 9 cents difference up here in upstate NY


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It's usually 10 cent difference here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> Several stations down here have done that for a long time. Two of the counties have instituted laws on their signage, basically mandating that they post it more clearly.


We need to do that then.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow ours is still 3.59 a gallon and thanx for the heads up Jon.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Friends, please pay attention at gas stations!! They have now started charging extra for credit card purchases. They have always done this for desiel, but now Chevron is doing it for gas as well. The price on the sign today says $3.299/gal, but the price I paid this morning for swiping my card, which it automatically ran as credit not giving me the option after swiping to do debit, was an extra 6c/gal. $3.359. SO WATCH What you're doing! Pay with CASH, or be bent over buy our greedy government that much more when you buy gas............. And as always, VOTE REPUBLICAN! And we wont have this problem anymore.


Most of the time when there is a price difference for card users . It ain't the government doin it. The card company charges the business a fee every time u use the card , so the business in order to not lose so much money has to up charge to recuperate the fee they are charged. Discover has the highest rate . 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*it real good to be informed about this i wached yesterday when i put diesel yesterday and looked at copy still was 3.69 by my house so gess i am lucky so far*


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

blue beast said:


> Most of the time when there is a price difference for card users . It ain't the government doin it. The card company charges the business a fee every time u use the card , so the business in order to not lose so much money has to up charge to recuperate the fee they are charged. Discover has the highest rate .
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


Correct. - With the gas price wars that many of the smaller stations get into, the CC transaction fee would cost them more than their profit on $20-50 worth of gas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ True true... But these chevrons arent mom and pop around here... And this one does a LOT of business... Just wont get mine anymore. I rarely stop there b/c their gas is always so much higher than all the other name brand stations, other chevrons, shells, etc...

But I needed gas, and its on my way to work, and the only station on the right hand side of the road (talk about paying for convenience huh...)


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

blue beast said:


> Most of the time when there is a price difference for card users . It ain't the government doin it. The card company charges the business a fee every time u use the card , so the business in order to not lose so much money has to up charge to recuperate the fee they are charged. Discover has the highest rate .
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-



This is the way it works. Additional charges like p425 is describing are at the discretion of the retailer. Mom and pops stores or not. Also there are usage charges that the credit card companies also have in place. I've seen point of sale agreements that were based on flat rates of around $200 a month and I've seen them set up also as a set 5% of total sales that go through the credit card machine.

So don't blame the government THIS time. Blame the retailer and the credit card companies.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well by blaming the gov I guess I meant if republicans were in charge gas would be under $2/gal again. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Well by blaming the gov I guess I meant if republicans were in charge gas would be under $2/gal again. Lol
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


I'd love to see 2 dollars again. Maybe I could afford to ride and go more places.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well just be glad you're not here in northern BC, right now we're $1.42 per litre. So that works out to what, say $5.50 a gallon? Give or take a bit? And that's just regular 87 octane.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but ho ho's up there are like $3 and nabs & a coke are like $20. So it's everything not just gas. 


:bigok:


----------

